# Mantis Breeding Help



## brm (Apr 16, 2009)

I am looking to breed mantids in the future and was wondering what species are easy to breed and how do i go about doing it? as well as ootheca care?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 16, 2009)

That is such a wide open and involved question... much too inclusive to give a reasonably short and helpful answer. Best for you to sit down and do some reading back through the forum posts in the Breeding and Nymph Care section. When you've researched enough to get a basic handle on things, and still have specific questions... then ask those.  Best of luck to you, and have fun researching. To me the research provides enjoyment as well as helpful education.


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 16, 2009)

I think you need one of the Australian members to chime in here. I'd suggest a local species as your first attempt. That way you already live in the climate that they need, and if anything goes wrong like with your food supply...you can responsibly release it to feed itself.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 16, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> I think you need one of the Australian members to chime in here. I'd suggest a local species as your first attempt. That way you already live in the climate that they need, and if anything goes wrong like with your food supply...you can responsibly release it to feed itself.Welcome to the forum!


Yeah, depending on which coast you live on. If you're on the east coast, there are a couple of Australian members who advertize their oziness in their taglines.

If you let us know where you're from, I might be able to drum up a contact or two for you or at least point you in the right direction.

You probably already know how strictly limited is the importation of wildlife into oz, so imports are pretty much out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2009)

I was reeding this and wonderd if you could breed a brother and sister when they grow up?


----------



## brm (Apr 16, 2009)

Chase said:


> I was reeding this and wonderd if you could breed a brother and sister when they grow up?


well i have kept african, madagascan and chinese mantids in the past all of which i loved keeping.

i dont live in australia  i am simply an australian in another mans body.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2009)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7112

Also try the search feature.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 16, 2009)

Chase said:


> I was reeding this and wonderd if you could breed a brother and sister when they grow up?


Yes.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 16, 2009)

brm said:


> well i have kept african, madagascan and chinese mantids in the past all of which i loved keeping.i dont live in australia  i am simply an australian in another mans body.


Oh! East Anglia! Home of the Norfolk Broads! :lol: 

You're trying to confuse me again, Kamakiri! Just because it's so easy!


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 16, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Oh! East Anglia! Home of the Norfolk Broads! :lol: You're trying to confuse me again, Kamakiri! Just because it's so easy!


Whooops! :lol: 

Er, not sure if they're what I'd call easy, but do you have Europeans _M. religiosa_ that far North?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 16, 2009)

I really frown on bros and sis mating! Oh :blink: u mean mantis! ok!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2009)

That was one thing i never thought i would type and then be glad to get a yes.....


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 17, 2009)

Chase said:


> That was one thing i never thought i would type and then be glad to get a yes.....


 :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Apr 17, 2009)

Where'd you get that he was Australian from? Left me thoroughly confused it did!

Anyway, welcome to the forum!


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 17, 2009)

superfreak said:


> Where'd you get that he was Australian from? Left me thoroughly confused it did!Anyway, welcome to the forum!


Signature says:

"Australian Animal Enthusiast"

Should have looked up East Anglia!


----------



## brm (Apr 17, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Signature says:"Australian Animal Enthusiast"
> 
> Should have looked up East Anglia!


can i not be enthusiastic about Australian animals and not live there? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 17, 2009)

brm said:


> can i not be enthusiastic about Australian animals and not live there? &lt;_&lt;


Soitenly!  

I for one, love wallabies (sp?). Did anyone know (Phil) that there's a wild population of them in Honolulu?


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 17, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Soitenly!  I for one, love wallabies (sp?). Did anyone know (Phil) that there's a wild population of them in Honolulu?


Wow... I didn't know that. Hey, I wonder how they got there?  Makes me think it could be an example for the proponents of H.R. 669! :blink:  :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Wow... I didn't know that. Hey, I wonder how they got there?  Makes me think it could be an example for the proponents of H.R. 669! :blink:  :lol:


You bet it is! I don't think that its's a coincidence that over 20% of the Majority members of the Committee on Natural Resources that proposed this bill are from islands, including Hawaii. In every case, though, the ecological devastation of these tiny ecosystems was due to colonization by man, or more properly, Americans and Europeans. Draconian legislation in the US mainland will not bring back what they have lost, and the ecosystems that comprise the US have not and will not suffer the same fate because someone keeps a bearded dragon, a parakeet and four mantids. :angry: 

(Snort of disgust GIF)

I didn't know that there was a colony of wallabies in Honalulu, Kamakiri, but every now and then someone will see one in the valleys toward the north side of the island. I think that some other islands in Hawaii have them too, though not Maui. I'll send Sunny off to check for you. Even if she doesn't find any, the exercise will do her good!


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 17, 2009)

They're not like BigFoot...people aren't always seeing the same one!  

Katnapper, I think they were escapees from a private estate after a hurricane blew through...


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 17, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> They're not like BigFoot...people aren't always seeing the same one!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ! That got me going, lol...


----------

